# Aeroponics



## Optiquest (Feb 16, 2006)

I have built an aeroponic system and am ready to start growing.  I have a question on how to start my seeds for a areoponic system.  I will need to put these in 3" baskets.  I don't really want to start them in rockwool because I am afraid I won't be able to seperate the root from the rockwool.  If I put the rockwool cube in the 3" basket , I'm afraid it may give the plants root rot.  Any ideas that are proven?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 16, 2006)

Germinate in rockwool and when it's time put the cube into the 3" basket.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, what's wrong with using rockwool in an aeroponic application?  It works for me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> Yeah, what's wrong with using rockwool in an aeroponic application? It works for me.


In his post, he said he was afraid of getting root rot. Obviously he is unfamiliar with using rock wool.

Those of us who have used it know that MJ grows very nice through it. You don't have to remove it, and in fact you couldn't if you wanted to. The roots grow all through the rock wool. That's what they're supposed to do. Make sure you use the proper size cube so that later, you don't have to press very hard to get the cube into your growing chamber, in his case, a net pot.


----------



## Optiquest (Feb 17, 2006)

I understand the concept behind rockwool and agree that in most grow systems it works great, I just haven't heard of anyone using it in a true aeroponics system (not saying it wouldn't work).  In the aeroponic systems I have read about, they used clay pebbles to fill their 3" net pots - no rockwool was used.  My concern is that if I use rockwool cube will it get waterloged as I am misting the roots for one minute every five minutes - causing root rot.  Are you telling me that you can't overwater roolwool?  Are you running an true aeroponics system?  I am looking for facts not guess's.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

Optiquest said:
			
		

> I understand the concept behind rockwool and agree that in most grow systems it works great, I just haven't heard of anyone using it in a true aeroponics system (not saying it wouldn't work). In the aeroponic systems I have read about, they used clay pebbles to fill their 3" net pots - no rockwool was used. My concern is that if I use rockwool cube will it get waterloged as I am misting the roots for one minute every five minutes - causing root rot. Are you telling me that you can't overwater roolwool? Are you running an true aeroponics system? I am looking for facts not guess's.


Obviously you don't understand why and how rockwool works or you wouldn't be asking the questions you have and making the statements you've made.

Here's a fact for you; Start reading about rockwool and come back after you've read at least the basics.

No guesses there.

The clay works well also. It helps stabilize the pots. Stainless wire and weights work when using rockwool.

I've forgotten more about aeroponics than you'll learn in your lifetime dude.

You'll find no guesses be issued from me.

The rockwool drains very well. That's why it's used in aeroponics and drip systems.

That's a fact, not a guess.


----------



## Optiquest (Feb 18, 2006)

Stoney...baloney,  your ignorance is only exceeded by your ignorance.  A true know it all.  Thanks for your...ah..help.  If this is how you help, thanks but no thanks.  If anyone else that actually has a aeroponic system or isn't so arogant has any info I would appreciate hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

Optiquest said:
			
		

> Stoney...baloney, your ignorance is only exceeded by your ignorance. A true know it all. Thanks for your...ah..help. If this is how you help, thanks but no thanks. If anyone else that actually has a aeroponic system or isn't so arogant has any info I would appreciate hearing your thoughts.


You enter this group with the statement that you've already built an aeroponic system, but then you show that you are practically non-existent in knowledge about the subject of using a simple media such as rockwool. Then you are given advice that you ignore and pose the same questions again. Then you insinuate that I am guessing about aeroponic procedures, very rudely I might add.

My response to you was in anger. I should have ignored you. I'll do that from now on.

This forum has a nice feature called an "Ignore List". You've been added to mine as the very first entry. I would encourage others to do so as well to prevent your abusive and rude behaviour.


----------



## Optiquest (Feb 18, 2006)

Obviously you don't understand why and how rockwool works or you wouldn't be asking the questions you have and making the statements you've made.

Here's a fact for you; Start reading about rockwool and come back after you've read at least the basics.



These comments are not of a friendly helping nature - you are trying to belittle people.  There are people who offer information they have tried themselfs and then there are people who offer information who haven't.  Each way can be helpful, but some people mislead others by saying "this is the way" instead of "this might work, but I've never tried it"  I have read a ton on aeroponics and have not yet read anywhere on starting from seeds (lots on clones).  I have read all kinds of stuff on rockwool, again not in aeroponics.  Sorry you are mad at me, but I don't want help from someone with a belittling nature - I simply do not trust your information.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

I've been working with aeroponics sinse a few years after Nasa developed it. I start my plants in small normal soil based pots about 2x2. I fill it virmiculite. The plants will do great. Give them water plus normal nutes (around 300 PPM). This gives the plants very little restriction on the roots. When the roots are big enough, around 1 - 2 inches, put the stem of the plant between two fingers and flip it over, over the sink. Wash the roots off with cool tap water and then place in your aero setup. I use marbles as my medium, because everything else clouds the water and gets stuck or leaves deposits everywhere. When you put the plant in the pot for it's first couple of weeks, don't put in any marbles. If you put the plant in and then drop marbles on it, you'll kill the roots cells. After you see new root growth (thicker and whiter) then slowly add marbles. Be easy on the roots! Don't crush them! If you're growing in Aero, everything about grow time is out the window. Your plants overall are going to grow about 3 inches a day total after your first 14 days and about 5 inches after that. The roots will grow about 2 feet a day after your first 14 days. You only want to grow or keep your  light 24/7 for about 25 days total, then switch to 12/12. Keep the 60 day flower though. Also, keep your pump from the roots or they'll grow into it. Make sure you can flush your system too, if it's your first time you'll add more nutes then you need to.  If you have any questions about aero, post them and i'll respond when I can. Keep your PPM around 600 for the first few weeks, then move up to 900. Your pH is best at neutral -.5 or 6.5. Five and a half will work, but you'll lose about 10% from your crop. Again, not a lot of people grow this way, so keep up with it. Your plants wont grow for 48 hours cause of shock, but after that, they'll be fine. Also, keep your water around 68 degrees, don't let it fluxuate too much of you'll freak the plants out. Aero will grow almost 2 times the speed of hydro.


----------



## Optiquest (Feb 22, 2006)

Eggman,  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  I really appreciate your help.  I am going to try your way.  I will be starting my seeds in the next couple of weeks.  Any suggestions on the what brand of nutrients to use?  Thanks again for your help (I may finally get a good nights sleep).

Take care,


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

Start your seeds in a ziplock. Here's what I do: Get a papertowel. Get it a little wet. You don't want it soaked. You want it damp. Fold it into quarters or until it fits in the zip lock. Unfold one part and lay the seeds in about an inch from each other. Fold the towel back over the seeds and slide the towel into the bag, while the bag is on its side. Blow air into the bag and lay it under your dresser or somewhere not cold, and dark. The seeds shold pop in 3 to 7 days. Watch them though. Once they pop they'll grow fast! Don't use nutes on the paper towel. Once the seeds grow to an inch, put them in a flower pot with minimal nutes and peralite/vermiculite mix. 50/50 is cool. If oyu dn't want to use vermiculite, don't worry. Once the plants have thier first set or two of leaves, put them in the aero setup. DON'T USE FLORA NOVA! The shit solidifies and settles. No amount of reasonable shaking will mix it up. I hate it, but it's all I have for now. Also, use liquid Karma, that shit seems to help. No FloraNova! Do waht the bottle says. Don't think you know more or things will get sad fast.


----------



## Optiquest (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the idea of the zip lock bag.  I will start the seeds that way tommorow.  I have another question for you, What would you suggest for on and off times on the pump.  I was thinking 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.  What do you think?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 25, 2006)

As far as the time; get the 1 on 4 off. I've had mine for 6 years without a problem. I hear people go 1 on 60 off. It'll work, but why bother if you can have 1 on 4 off. One thing to check for, is floor vibration from the pump. If that happens it's more of a pain than anything. The timer also clicks when it turns on, then you can hear the water pressurizing the system. It can also be loud. I insulated my entire closet with sound dampening shit. It was easy for me because I built the closet. I don't have any good advice how to avoid a lot of noise.  

To get rid of some noise, hang the shit. I hung my fan with bungies, got rid of 90% of the noise. I hang the water and air pump from the lid when I first started, that took care of the pump and air stone noise. Hanging things from bugies helps a lot. Also, keep in mind your exhaust fan shouldn't heat up to much. If that's making noise you can wrap it in towels, be wary of electrical shit touching the towel. I have my setup exhausting to a hollowed out Airconditioning unit, so I stuck my ballast in that, taht way, it keeps the heat outside. Also, the exhaust is blowing right into it, to help cool it. All the intakes into the cabinet I've filtered with some low end central air filter.  

Another thing you may want to do is set your airo tub on a towel or something to further mute vibrations. Just some shit to think about.  

I just started some seeds in a dozen egg thingy. They were organic, so it's a tri-fold egg carton. Makes a perfect greenhouse. I'll get some pictures of that shit when my girlfriend goes to work. The zip lock is fool proof though. Should work great. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 27, 2006)

are you guys growing with misters misting the plants roots, im confused???? you said you were growing aerponicly but i am reading about air stones????? i am sssssssooooo confused.  anyways assuming i am on the right path, i was told by numerous ppl not to use rockwool in an aeroponic system because it holds too much of the water, and was told to use clay pebbles.  hope this helps if your question hasent been ansewered already.


----------



## motorolos (Apr 1, 2006)

Optiquest,

Aero-Pads are suitable for even the smallest seeds and micro plants that will be grown full term. aeroMats are made of plastic coated nylon fibers that are welded to a special degradable cellulose material.
Aero-Pads allow plant roots to rapidly penetrate and expand through the cellulose to it's exterior. Aero-Pads will not inhibit the plant's expanding root system.  
Aero-Pads retain larger levels of moisture thus allowing the seed(s) or vegetable cutting(s) to soak up more moisture with fewer spray intervals during the initial development and germination phase. ODC may be used to incresase growth of certain plant species including potatoes, wheat, rice, barely, beans and many other crops.

Aero-Nets are suitable for small cuttings or  seeds (2 mm dia. and larger) that will eventually  be transplanted within the Aeroponic system or other materials (while the roots are small).  
Water and nutrients can freely pass through the  Aero-Net while continuously allowing air to  circulate around the developing plant(s).  
Multiple seeds or plantlets can be placed in each  
unit. Different lengths are available. Aero-Nets help maintain micro levels of moisture thereby enabling you to reduce spray delivery intervals and increase oxidation rates.  
Aero-Nets are made of plastic coated nylon fibers. They can be cleaned and reused.  

Go to *aeroponics.com * and buy it from them or use medical cloth (single layer).
Please comment on your results.


----------



## Optiquest (Apr 18, 2006)

doug1627

I have went through all the aeroponic questions that you are going through now.  There are very few people that I found that understand and grow true aeroponics.  Aeroponics is simply a method of misting your roots.

Two people I found very helpfull is Eggman and Lothar (I hope I spelt this right).  These guys know there aeroponics and have aeroponic systems.  It is very important not to be led astray by people that have read something but haven't tried it - they may have good intentions but at the end of the day you are no further a head.

  I have built a aeroponic system based on input from the two fellows I mentioned (thanks guys).  My system has been trouble free.  I can leave it for three or four days at a time with no problems.  Everything is going great.

As for rockwool, you are correct, rockwool will hold two much water when you are misting every four minutes and can cause root rot. Clay pebbles can be used but anytime you use that type of material it will eventually break down and possibly plug up your filters or misters.  I  use marbles in my net pots, this keeps my system clean of any crap.  If you want to build a Aeroponic system, seach out anything you can find written by these guys and you can't go wrong.


----------



## GenHydro (Apr 28, 2006)

You can start seeds in polyfill... you know that stuff that is made of pure polyester thread, that they stuff pillows with? I have a faux unit i built that utilizes a spinning disk humidifier's mister.... It doesn't make a true aeroponic environment, because the aeroponic mist thats 50 and below, comes off the impingement pins, with the larger droplets, and its just too difficult to comb it out; however, when the plants start out, they grow completely aeroponically. It's only after the roots get down about two or three inches below the lid of the unit that larger droplets begin hitting them, and the roots convert to water roots as they grow longer. It's a very potent nutrient film technique, due to the enormous oxygenation that goes on from hanging, in between spritzes, and the tiny size of many of the droplets. 

I see you're going to use netpots, so for a final medium, the marbles or hydroton will probably be what you use; however just a tuft of the polyfill, about half the size of a bic lighter, is a very, very friendly seed starting mechanism for me; the seeds sense the moisture passing up and past, and come out like gangbusters; the bottom portion of the polyfill will saturate, but its a small amount of water, and it's constantly being re oxygenated by the mist pressing up into, and past. Certainly no root rot problems so far. 

I grow mediumless, and go the route of the pool noodle, because i just don't like dealing with medium. The polyfill tuft goes into the center, i spritz with essentially non nutrient water, at first, with the exception that when i p.h. down the water, the last few tenths, i hit it with the old classic General Hydroponics p.h. down, which is a mixture of citric, phosphoric, and nitric acids.. the phosphoric acid gives a little punch for the roots to help them take off. I don't really need to, but that's what i do 

the water is always p.h.'d using peat moss. The grow fert is human urine, starting at about 1:50, after the first three or four days, then up to 1:20 or so. Bigbud sprouts in about a day, and in a stacked tub arrangement that gives me a 25 inch rootzone vertically, with a 5 inch crop saver in the bottom, the BigBud roots hit the water in about 24  to 25 days. At 34 days the roots will be about 37 or 38 inches long, already in the shallow water in the bottom. Hybrids tend to not grow as fast as the BigBud of course; that stuff's the real bull of the woods when it comes to taking off like a teenager on steroids. My typical rootgrowth for BB is a little better than an inch a day, for hybrids it's about a half inch a day. 

Plants at one month are about 8 to 10 inches of serious bush above the pucks for the BB, about 6 to 8 inches above the pucks for hybrids, same story: Bush City. 

When i flip i let them go on human urine and a dash of epsom's salt for a few more weeks. Then, the nutrients become burned banana peels, and burned corncobs; the type of frozen corn you buy at the grocery store are cooked, the corn itself eaten, the cobs are then diced, and burned on the stovetop, to ash.  

And away, they go, baby. But... back to the sprouting.. 

after the seeds sprout, i wait, until they chuck the seedshell. Then, i put the seedling into a rapidrooter plug. When i leave them on just water, they don't take off, nearly as fast; the roots grow, but the sails just don't come out and spread, and take off building a canopy as fast.  i notice when i try to put them into the rapidrooters first thing, i often have them die just as they try to chuck the shell.... don't know why, and really it's not a big problem to me to do the polyfill since i have time to switch them out. I only grow eight at a time so it's no biggie. 


Sounds like optiquest knows what's up. I'll leave you to your thread, i mainly inserted my starting method for those who grow mediumless, using pool noodle. It's a very sure way to start if you use neoprene pucks or pool noodle, and after all, all you really need is something to support the seed for just the first few days.


----------



## highlife (May 11, 2007)

eggman I'm building a areoponic system what is the name of the pump you use 1on 4 off  30 to 50 3" holes or is it a special timer? thanks


----------



## GLEN (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Everybody


----------



## MraeroGarden6 (Sep 20, 2009)

I grow with an Aerogarden 6 for now.....I've had bad luck with rockwool and root rot.....the rockwool stays wet to long.......So now I use promix......you just have to pack it tight at the bottom.....A little promix will be in the water but as soon as the plants take root it will tighten up....

If any questions about the aerogardens and growing with them send me a message....I have a few secrets will exchange for your secrets


----------

